# vdWesthuizen's Journal



## vdWesthuizen (Jun 18, 2007)

Long story short I've followed MJH and Gallaman to these boards.  I'm nowhere near as strong as them so don't expect anything like that haha.  And for the first time i'm a long time I'm completely injury free.

I'm doing Westside whch Gallaman really drew my attention to.  Workout from today.

*ME Incline BB*
205 x 3
205 x 3
205 x 2

*Wide Grip Bentover Row - 60s rest*
185 x 10
185 x 10
185 x 10

*CG Bench*
185 x 7
195 x 7
205 x 4

*Pec Deck - 60s rest*
185 x 12
185 x 12
185 x 10

*Wide Grip Lat Pulldown (Very Strict) - 60s*
150 x 12
150 x 12
150 x 8

*DB Front Raises - 60s*
30 x 15
30 x 15
30 x 15

Note - Mad at missing the last set on the Incline Bench oh well.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 19, 2007)

Nice workout bro, Westside is the only way of life.


----------



## Gallaman (Jun 19, 2007)

There he is!  Have you not posted in your other journal in a while V?  I don't remember it being updated lately.  Anyways welcome, and will be following even though I'm not on Westside currently.  Ask questions if need be dude!


----------



## vdWesthuizen (Jun 19, 2007)

Haha ya it's good to be back.  

MJH-
 Westside if amazing I must say.

GMan-
 Ya I stopped posting in my other journal, I actually did move down to South Africa for about a month and a half but I had to come back home because it was just to uneasy to be there.  So now that i'm back I will be posting my workouts again.


----------



## vdWesthuizen (Jun 20, 2007)

*ME Squat*

*ME Box Squat*
bar x 20
95 x 10
135 x 10
185 x 3
225 x 3
275 x 3
295 x 3
295 x 2
295 x 1

*Adductor and Abductor Machine Superset - 60s rest*
Stack x 15/15
Stack x 15/15
Stack x 15/15

*One Leg Lying HamCurl -*
40 x 7/7
40 x 7/7
40 x 7/7

*Hammer Grip Chins -*
+25 x 5
+25 x 4
+25 x 3

*Hammer Curls -*
60 x 7/7
60 x 7/7
60 x 7/7

Note - I love Box Squats but I am really weak with them.  Need to improve greatly everything else was soso


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 20, 2007)

It's awesome seeing another Westsider around.  Nice workouts thus far.


----------



## Double D (Jun 20, 2007)

I had done westside all winter. My lifts increased nicely as well. My squat went from 395 all the way up to 440 for 3 reps. Bench went from 300 to 335 and deads went just about no where from 430-450...blah. But things are looking good.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 21, 2007)

Workouts are looking good, bro. And there's no other way to train, dude.


----------



## vdWesthuizen (Jun 21, 2007)

*RE Bench*

*RE Incline DB Bench*
65 x 15
65 x 12
65 x 10

*Smith Machine Shoulder Press*
175 x 5
175 x 4
175 x 4

*Skull Cruhsers - 60s*
85 x 12
85 x 10
85 x 10

*Seated Cable Row -*
200 x 7
230 x 5
230 x 5

*One Arm Tri Pressdown - 60s*
70 x 8/8
70 x 8/8
50 x 10/10

*Low Incline Cable Fly - 60 s*
50 x 12
50 x 12

NOTES: Workout after working a split shift on little food.  Considering, i'd say that's pretty good.  

And thanks D-Squared and Sox for stopping in, i'll check out your journals


----------



## vdWesthuizen (Jun 24, 2007)

*DE Squat*

Supposed to have done DE squat tonight, but a mild concussion isn't going to allow that


----------



## vdWesthuizen (Jun 25, 2007)

*RE Squat*

*RE Box Squat*
bar x 20
95 x 10
135 x 10
185 x 10
205 x 10
205 x 10
205 x 10

*Bent Knee GMs - 60s rest*
135 x 12
155 x 10
155 x 10

*One Leg Kneeling HamCurl - 60s rest*
50 x 12/12
50 x 10/10
50 x 9/9

*Shrugs -*
275 x 7
275 x 7
275 x 7

*BB Curls - 60s rest*
80 x 12
80 x 10
80 x 10

Note - Had to take it easy and go nowhere near failure as to protect my precious brain.  Nonetheless I think it was still a decent workout


----------



## Double D (Jun 25, 2007)

Ahhh so I see your doing rep days instead of DE days.....you like those better?


----------



## vdWesthuizen (Jun 25, 2007)

Double D said:


> Ahhh so I see your doing rep days instead of DE days.....you like those better?



Ya man I really prefer RE to DE I feel I get nothing out of DE.


----------



## Double D (Jun 25, 2007)

I think from a bodybuilders perspective RE is much better. But from a pl'ing perspective I think DE is more suited. However the program as a whole is pretty good anyways. Your doing very well, keep it up!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 25, 2007)

Man, I'm going to have to try these Good Morning's soon, perhaps tomorrow.  Any recommendations?


----------



## vdWesthuizen (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks a lot for the encouragement Double D, ya i'd say i'm more a of a bodybilder but I want to be really strong too so this gets the best of both worlds.

Sox, GMs are a great exercise i'm still fairly new to them.  My only advice would be to remember that you're not leaning forward as much as you are pushing your butt backwards.


----------



## vdWesthuizen (Jun 26, 2007)

*ME Bench*

*ME Incline Bench*
bar x 20
95 x 5
135 x 5
185 x 3
205 x 3
205 x 3
205 x 3

*Wide Grip Chins - 60s rest*
BW x 8
BW x 5
BW x 4

*Close Grip Bench -*
205 x 7
205 x 5
205 x 5

*Chest Supported Rows - 60s*
135 x 10
135 x 10
135 x 10

*Incline DB Fly - 60s rest*
40 x 12
50 x 10
40 x 12

*Cable Lateral Behind Back - 30s rest*
30 x 10
30 x 10
30 x 10

NOTES - Pretty fed up.  I'm consistently getting stronger in my legs but my Upper body is at the same strength level for what seems like years.


----------



## vdWesthuizen (Jun 26, 2007)

I've been browsing about the web and have decided to give the P/RR/S a try.  I'll start next week.

I'm thinking of going with a nice and simple routine.

Chest/Bi
Legs

Shoulders
Back/Rear Delt

First time in a long time that i'll be doing a one body part a week routine.  Time will tell how it goes.


----------



## vdWesthuizen (Jun 28, 2007)

*ME Squat*

*ME Box Squat*
bar x 20
95 x 10
135 x 10
185 x 3
225 x 3
275 x 3
295 x 3
305 x 2
315 x 1

*Adductor and Abductor Cables - 60s rest*
50 x 12/12
50 x 12/12
50 x 12/12

*GHR Partials Ghetto Style -*
BW x 7
BW x 7
BW x 7

*Wide Grip Bentover Row -*
205 x 7
205 x 7
205 x 7

*DB Hammer Curls - Strict*
50 x 7
55 x 7
55 x 7

NOTE:  Hit 315 on the Box Squats, happy about that.  My lats were really sore so i'm let down at the Bentover row numbers but ohwell and my bicep was kind of sore too but oh well.  Too be honest after this workout I want to stick with Westside haha


----------



## vdWesthuizen (Jun 30, 2007)

*RE Bench*

*RE BB Flat Bench*
185 x 11
135 x 24
135 x 21

*DB Shoulder Press*
65 x 5
65 x 5
65 x 5

*High Incline Smith Press - 60s*
135 x 12
135 x 10
135 x 10

*Skull Cruhsers - 60s*
85 x 10
85 x 8
85 x 7

*Close Grip Lat Pulldown with Pauses -*
150 x 12
150 x 12
150 x 12

*One Arm Tri Pressdown - 60s*
70 x 12/12
70 x 8/8
40 x 15/15


NOTES: First time doing Flat Bench since I pulled my pec awhile back, a little weird to do it again.  The 185 set I could hav gotten do about 15 but I figured I wanted to be doing higher than 20 reps so I dropped to 135.  Needless to say doing such high reps killed me for my tris and pecs haha.


----------



## vdWesthuizen (Jul 3, 2007)

*ME Bench*

*ME Bench*
bar x 20
95 x 5
135 x 5
185 x 3
225 x 3**

*Incline DB Press - 60s rest*
65 x 12
65 x 10
65 x 8

*Bent Over Row - 60s*
185 x 12
185 x 12
185 x 12

*Tri Pressdown -*
100 x 7
110 x 7
120 x 5

*Straight Arm Pulldowns - 60s rest*
50 x 12
50 x 12
50 x 12

*DB Laterals - 30s rest*
35 x 15
35 x 15
35 x 12

NOTES - First time attempting over 200 on flat bench since I pulled my pec about 4 months ago.  It still doens't seem ready for flat bench.  I'll try Decline  for awhile I suppose.  Everyhting else was fine.  The Laterals burned so bad with such a short rest.


----------



## vdWesthuizen (Jul 9, 2007)

*Legs*

*Squats*
315 x 3
315 x 3

*DB Curls*
55 x 6/6
55 x 6/6
55 x 6/6

*Hack Squats*
3Platesperside x 5
    "         "     x 5
    "         "     x 5

*BB Preacher Curls*
80 x 5
80 x 5
80 x 5

*Lying Ham Curl*
140 x 6
140 x 6
140 x 6

*Outer Thigh Machine*
Stack x 20
Stack x 20
Stack x 20

*Seated Calf*
Stack x 6
Stack x 6
Stack x 6

My Back was really sore for some reason.  Wanted to go for 5 at 335 today but my lower back was really tight.


----------

